# Reclaiming A Worn Out Mitre Gear



## HMF (Apr 22, 2016)

Illustration in PDF format.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 22, 2016)

I like the way it's set up.


----------



## Dranreb (Aug 16, 2016)

Just seen this Nels, that was done on my first Atlas, which shows just how many years ago I did that repair and posted those pics, and it's held up well. Nice that you thought it worth repeating here.

Bernard


----------



## turnitupper (Aug 16, 2016)

Dranreb said:


> Just seen this Nels, that was done on my first Atlas, which shows just how many years ago I did that repair and posted those pics, and it's held up well. Nice that you thought it worth repeating here.
> 
> Bernard


Attribution?
John.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 17, 2016)

I just put the file into Downloads, under Atlas Lathe Repairs & Tech Bulletins.  If Nelson comes up with the attribution, I'll edit the entry.


----------

